# Need cost of living info.. QUICK! PLEASE!



## hallowseve (Feb 5, 2009)

Long story short, I work for the US Government and have an opportunity to apply for a position in Souda Bay, Crete. Housing and utilities will be covered but I don't know if I can afford the rest of living expenses on my salary. Can anyone tell me what might be a good approximate cost for all the following in Crete????

Cell phones
Home phones
Groceries for 2 people
Internet
Cable/Satellite
Gasoline for 1 vehicle

Thank you in advance. I have about two days left to make a decision on whether I will apply for this position and I would love the chance to live somewhere other than the US for once. My husband to be (8 days and counting ) wants to come over badly as well. 

~S


----------



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

hallowseve said:


> Long story short, I work for the US Government and have an opportunity to apply for a position in Souda Bay, Crete. Housing and utilities will be covered but I don't know if I can afford the rest of living expenses on my salary. Can anyone tell me what might be a good approximate cost for all the following in Crete????
> 
> Cell phones
> Home phones
> ...



The cost of living in Crete is not very high. Do nto worry about this at all. Souda is one of the most beautiful parts of the island. relaxing around there will be the best thing you have ever done. Definitely different


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

I blogged about this at my Paros Paradise Blog which I can't link to here

More specifically to your list that is not covered in the blog:
Cell phones start at 10 Euro per month including phone and a few calls (before committing to a service provider check their strength at your home and work; it is not uniform)
Cable/sat: Crete may be different than our island; here we start at 40 Euro per month, after you buy the dish for 100-200
Gasoline: HaHa, who knows? I spend less than 5 Euro per week because I ride a small motor bike. There are sites on the internet that tell current petrol prices.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

P.S. While it may be wise to have a budget it mind, don't sweat practicalities. Go for zest!


----------



## hallowseve (Feb 5, 2009)

paroshep said:


> I blogged about this at my Paros Paradise Blog which I can't link to here
> 
> More specifically to your list that is not covered in the blog:
> Cell phones start at 10 Euro per month including phone and a few calls (before committing to a service provider check their strength at your home and work; it is not uniform)
> ...



Thank so much to both of you!!! I've officially applied for the position. Now I just sit and wait to hear. At least while i wait I am on Temporary Duty in Bahrain, yet another great experience for me. I really am excited about the possiblity of moving to Greece now.. I really hope I get it.


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Great. Let us know when you do get it.
Chances are you will have more specific questions then.


----------



## hallowseve (Feb 5, 2009)

Will do!!! Thanks!


----------

